# My first tutorial EVER! (Purple smokey eye)



## ashley_v85 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have gotten a few different requests for tutorials, so I just decided to make one of this look. 

I was lazy about it, so I didn't do as good of a job as I did on the original one, but...that's ok, haha. You still get the idea, at least. This one is just a little sloppier. 

*Warning:* Some of the following pictures are scary. Please ignore the nasty, greasy, messy hair, the circles under my eyes, and the oversized forest green and navy Tigger sweatshirt. I didn't want to get dressed, and I need to wash my hair. Haha. The makeup kinda clashes with the colors of the Tigger sweatshirt, but oh well. 

For the first part of this tutorial (the eyes), you will need:







Start with a bare face.




I normally look a little bit better than this without makeup (at least I hope), but I was kinda fucked up last night, and it showed on my face this morning. Haha. 
Bare Eye:









Step One:




Apply Beige-ing shadestick all over eyelid. I concentrate most of it on my lower lid, and put a bit above the crease and blend it with my finger. 

Step Two:




Add Sharkskin s/s to crease. I didn't take a picture of this, but I just put it in the crease and outer corners, and use my concealer brush (194) to blend it. I use my finger for blending most shadesticks, but I have a hard time with Sharkskin sometimes, haha. 

Step Three:




Using your 213 brush (or whatever brush you want to use, really), apply Vex eyeshadow to the lower lid up to the crease. As you can see, my shadestick job is VERY sloppy, haha. So um...try to make yours better. Like I said, I was just lazy today. I did a MUCH better job of this yesterday (see link for original post at the top of this tutorial). 

Step Four: 




Using the 219, apply Grape pigment to the crease and extend upwards and outwards a bit. 

Step Five:




Add Beauty Marked e/s to outer corner and slightly into crease. I did this in shitty lighting, so you can't really see it well...plus I should have used more. Adjust to your liking...use more for a smokier/darker effect. 

Step Six:




Using the 213 brush, highlight browbone with Dazzlelight eyeshadow, and blend into the Grape pigment. 

Step Seven:




Line upper and lower lashlines, as well as the lower waterline with Violet Underground. 

Step Eight: 




Using the 266 brush and Espresso eyeshadow (or whatever color works for you), fill in your brows. It makes a HUGE difference in the end, I promise. 

Step Nine:








Wet your 266 brush and use it to line your top and bottom lashline with Beauty Marked eyeshadow. 

Step Ten (optional step):




Apply white side of Maybelline XXL mascara to lashes. 

Step 10.5:




Apply mascara (I just used Maybelline Great Lash). 

It should now look something like this: 





Some people choose to do concealer and all of that before they do their eye makeup, but I always do mine afterwards. I tend to get a lot of fall-out, especially from dark or shimmery shadows, so I wait until I'm done with my eyes to apply my face makeup. I also keep a pre-moistened makeup wipe on hand, for corrections and to get rid of the powder and stuff that falls off and lands under your eyes. My mom just buys me the Costco (Kirkland) brand ones, and they work just fine for me!

For the second part of this tutorial you will need:





Step Eleven:




Using the 168 brush (angled blush brush), apply Mocha blush to the hollows of your cheeks and blend up toward your temples. I tried to outline the area for you, but a good way to find your own is to make a fish face (suck in your cheeks), and fill in the hollow part with blush. 

Step Twelve:




Apply Petticoat MSF with the 187 brush to the apples of the cheeks (the rounder part), and blend upwards following the line you just created with the blush. Basically, you want the same shape, but you want to fill it out...so apply this above and on top of the blush line...but especially above it and on the apples!

Step Thirteen:




Apply Punkin' lipstick and top it off with Oi! Oi! Oi! lipglass. Yes, I realize this lip combo looks like shit in these pictures, but that's because of the colors on my stupid sweatshirt, haha. If you view my original post, it looks much better. 





You're done!


----------



## colormust (Mar 7, 2006)

very nice...thanks, i will have to try

how do you get your lines so staight....i have to be very carful cause my hand goes all over the place.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 7, 2006)

Just practice! Mine didn't use to be very straight...you just improve the more you do it. The 266 works really well for doing lines though.


----------



## User34 (Mar 7, 2006)

omg...Thanks so much on the  awesome toturial! I love the way u labled it all. =)


----------



## XoXo (Mar 7, 2006)

gorgeous!! nice tutorial


----------



## Nuuniie (Mar 7, 2006)

Im the one who requested for the 1st look ^^


----------



## x music is love (Mar 7, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous !


----------



## prppygrl69 (Mar 7, 2006)

VERY great tutorial! Thanks a lot for this girlie.Those things are hard work huh?
You did great with the pics and descriptions.


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 7, 2006)

absolutely wonderful! you did a fantastic job! thanks for sharing


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks! Haha yeah, they are quite a bit of work. It was fun, though. I'll have to do another one sometime.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nuuniie* 
_Im the one who requested for the 1st look ^^_

 
Well, I hope that helped!


----------



## j babyy (Mar 7, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous. im going to mac today.and im definitely gonna have to pic up sharkskin and try this


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 8, 2006)

you just sold me on a couple of colors... the color combos in this are divine... thank you =)


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## angelwings (Mar 8, 2006)

That is a fantastic tutorial!!!  
The make-up looks wonderful!!!


----------



## lovejam (Mar 8, 2006)

Yaaay! Thank you! I'm finding the blush part especially useful, since you tried to outline the area where you put blush. That helps, because I totally suck with blush!

I definitely need some shadesticks now, too! At least beige-ing!

Thanks so much for this. It's awesome.


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 8, 2006)

You have really interesting shaped eyes, you're one of those lucky people who can get away with a lot of colour


----------



## veilchen (Mar 8, 2006)

You did an awesome job! The way you applied Grape pigment with the 219 brush looks so perfect!!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 8, 2006)

wow! this is great ash!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *veilchen* 
_You did an awesome job! The way you applied Grape pigment with the 219 brush looks so perfect!!_

 
Thank you! But that's all due to the actual brush, haha. I love the 219.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 
_You have really interesting shaped eyes, you're one of those lucky people who can get away with a lot of colour_

 
Haha thanks! I always thought I just had average/normal shaped eyes, haha.


----------



## kattpl (Mar 9, 2006)

Great tutorial.... I'll have to give this a shot!!!

Thanks,

Kath


----------



## JGunnar (Mar 13, 2006)

God, I love that Grape Pigment. Is that a pro item?


----------



## Patricia (Mar 13, 2006)

shame the pics aren't working cos was gonna try to recreate this now!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 13, 2006)

oh wow they are working now


----------



## user4 (Mar 13, 2006)

haha... ur too freaking cute!!! tada!!! lmao....... love the tut... those colors look so good on u and since i am totally obsessed with purple right now, i NEED to try it!!! lol


----------



## french-dessert (Mar 13, 2006)

i like ur first tut... it's so perfect 
and u r so talented..


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks guys!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And to the person that asked...I'm not sure if Grape is pro of it. Part of me thinks it is, but I don't know. I just have a sample. *shrug*


----------



## star1692 (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow girl I didnt even know you posted this...Looks like I need to do some more MAC shopping!! haha.  Thanks for showing each step like you did I think I might be able to pull it off...(wish me luck!)  Who does your eyebrows?


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 23, 2006)

Very nice tut!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *star1692* 
_Wow girl I didnt even know you posted this...Looks like I need to do some more MAC shopping!! haha.  Thanks for showing each step like you did I think I might be able to pull it off...(wish me luck!)  Who does your eyebrows?_

 
Thank you! Haha I tried...I'm not coordinated enough to take a picture of myself ACTUALLY applying stuff...so I took pictures of what it looked like after each step, instead. Haha. 

I do my eyebrows, lol. My mom used to...because I'm a baby, but I recently started doing them myself, because I like them better that way. I promise, they don't look good before I fill them in! Or up close, for that matter...haha.


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 24, 2006)

Very hot!


----------



## breathless (Mar 27, 2006)

wasnt sloppy in my opinion. it was great! thanks!


----------



## xtracute (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow! You look absolutely gorgeous. Great tutorial and choice of colors!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 31, 2006)

great tutorial


----------



## DiamondGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Gorgeous! Thanks for posting it


----------



## glamvixen (Jun 3, 2006)

fantastic tutorial and you look beautiful!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 6, 2006)

great!


----------



## Much2much41 (Jul 9, 2006)

This is beautiful!! Bookmarking for later!!!


----------



## ilafa (Jul 9, 2006)

very helpful! thank you


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 21, 2006)

You are soooooo one of those ppl who overslept...call to say your going to be late...walk in the door 30 seconds before you are supposed to clock in and look like you spent ALL morning working on your makeup.

I LOVE THE LOOK!!!!  LOVE IT!!  Great tut.  Thank you so much!


----------



## SUZETTE90210 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Purple Smokey Eye*

I have looked at two of your tutorials and they are both amazing!  Thanks for lending your talent!

You seem like a fun girl too!


----------



## sarahhh (Aug 6, 2006)

Beautiful!! What is the 6 eyeshadow pallete? Pattern Maker?


----------



## battipatti (Aug 6, 2006)

That is such a great look! thank you!


----------



## bhaerynden (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting, i really love what you did ashley !


----------



## Pure Vanity (Sep 19, 2006)

thanks for that i'll have a go and the unseen<3


----------



## mezzamy (Sep 25, 2006)

great tut, thanks heaps!


----------



## marieeve2010 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have a question : when you said you wet, Beauty Marked, do you wet with water?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thank you


----------



## Emmi (Jan 31, 2007)

Great tut!!


----------



## Mandy22 (Feb 22, 2007)

Really cute.
Thanks so much for the tut.
I will be trying this for sure.


----------



## Cassiarrr (Mar 4, 2007)

This has made me want graape pigment!
This is gorgeous!
You look so pretty!


----------



## serenabena (Sep 6, 2008)

makeup is amazing


----------



## serenabena (Sep 6, 2008)

beautiful smoky eye though!!


----------

